# my second peppermill



## duncsuss (Nov 23, 2013)

I was gifted a piece of (Bradford?) Pear wood recently and made it into this peppermill. I've been practicing turning beads, thought it was time to try using a few in a real piece.

The wood was quite hard, but with very sharp tools (skew and spindle detail gouge) it gave a pretty good surface and I started sanding much higher than I usually have to -- it was 180 or 220 grit.

After that, I gave it a few coats of spray-on lacquer, then buffed it with tripoli, white diamond, and finally carnauba wax (the "Beall system").

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 23, 2013)

Great job! It's a keeper for sure.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 23, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Great job! It's a keeper for sure.


Thanks Greg ... but there's a limit to how many peppermills I want to keep (and the first is always special :cool2:)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice Duncan. I like the shape and finish. Keep up the good work!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> Very nice Duncan. I like the shape and finish. Keep up the good work!


Thanks Jamie!


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 24, 2013)

I really like that! Came out great!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 24, 2013)

Great job Duncan/ Very classic looking. Great job on the finish too.
Scott


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Barry & Scott.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 24, 2013)

Very Nice !!! Great shape and finish .


----------



## DKMD (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice work, Duncan! Looks like a great finish and a pleasing shape!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Tom & David.


----------



## BarbS (Nov 24, 2013)

That's very nice. I have some pear I'm still letting air dry for a mill, so I'm glad to see what it looks like turned!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2013)

BarbS said:


> That's very nice. I have some pear I'm still letting air dry for a mill, so I'm glad to see what it looks like turned!


Thanks Barb.

Holding the actual item side-by-side with the photos on my laptop screen, the real thing is a bit lighter and slightly more pink & orange than the pix suggest. That might be true for you too, or it might mean my screen is out of calibration. I color correct my pix (making the gray background neutral -- I suppose I should check the reality using my real color balance card sometime!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 24, 2013)

That's a beauty. I'm glad to hear that Bradford Pear can be hard. I've mostly worked with the medium density kind.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2013)

Woodman said:


> That's a beauty. I'm glad to hear that Bradford Pear can be hard. I've mostly worked with the medium density kind.


Thanks Kevin. I'm not sure it really is Bradford Pear, btw ... another one of those "burning the piece before knowing the facts" scenarios


----------



## elnino (Nov 26, 2013)

i like it. looks great.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 26, 2013)

elnino said:


> i like it. looks great.


Thanks, Matt.


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 28, 2013)

Duncan

Very nice work.

John


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks, John.


----------

